# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Сервер для сателлитов

## Scotty

Есть ли возможность избежать бана, при размещении сателлитов на одном виртуальном сервере?

----------


## Tatiana_ya

Дата Связи предлагает тариф, где на сервере тебе дают 50 IP адресов, получается при этом не дорого... и поисковики будут нормально к этому относиться

----------

